# novas journal



## nova1970sb (Apr 20, 2010)

started a new plan yesterday, decided to log everything at the gym instead of just winging it. critisize my work out please if you notice something that could be changed for the better!

i am 5' 9" and tonight i weighed in at 175lbs, i would like to get to the 190lbs range but i understand it will take time, and food lol

4/20/10
rack pulls 5x5
225, 225, 275, 225, 225
bent over rows 3x8
115,135,145
seated rows (straight bar) 3x10-15
140(10), 120(15), 110(15)
bb bench press 5x5
135,155,155,135,135
incline db press 3x8
100, 90, 80
flat db flyes 3x8-12
45(12), 45(10), 50(10)

4/21/10
bb squats 5x5
135, 185, 235, 255(struggled), 185
leg press 3x8
235, 315, 405
leg curls 4x12-15
55(12), 75(15), 90(13), 70(12)
seated alternating bicep curl 5x5
60,70,70,80,70
hammer curls 3x8-12
70(12), 70(12), 80(10)

between these 2 days i have went up in weight in all my lifts for at least one set, and never sweated so bad in my life! felt good. again please critisize if you see flaws and can help! thank you!


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 21, 2010)

4/21/10

lat pull downs close grip (palms facing eachother) 5x5
140,160,170,150,140
hammer high rows 3x8
130,190,170
db pullovers 3x12
35,45,45
arnold press 5x5
80,80,90,80,80
side db lat raises 3x8
30,35,40
cable machine ab crunch (elbows to knees) 3x12
75,95,130

had a good workout, sore as hell from the last 2 days. felt like i was running out of energy after the pullovers though. sweated my ass off again, and i usually do not sweat all that much, i think its the 5x5 sets they seem to get the blood pumping.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2010)

Solid work!


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks my friend, i think this new program is going to beat my ass. im using Built's bgb program, its awesome so far!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2010)

^Excellent!


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 22, 2010)

4/22/10

deadlifts 5x5
135,185,235,255,285 (only got the last one twice)
good mornings 3x8
50,70,90
seated leg extensions 3x12-15
90(12),100(14),150(12)
skull crushers 5x5
65,65,75,75,55
cable press downs 3x8-12
90(10),90(10),100(8)

thats it for week one, i am sore as a MF. after the deadlifts i really thought i was going to puke, and i feel a little woozy right now. 

so far this week i did heavier lifts than i have ever done with, 
-bent over rows
-squats
-deadlifts

well i am gonna go to bed, im tired as hell, and my shift at work tomorrow is long, 6am to 8pm, and this is also the longest run on sentence i have ever typed.


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 26, 2010)

3 days off, got on the scale this morning at 177.4lbs! going up. back to the gym tonight after work!


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 26, 2010)

4/26/10

rack pulls 5x5
185,235,285,285,235
bent over bb rows 3x8
95,135,145
seated rows 3x10-12
(12)110,(10)130,(10)150
bench press 5x5
135,175,155,155,135
incline db press 3x8
80,100,90
db flyes 3x10-12
(10)50,(12)60,(10)70

today was a hell of a day! i love this new workout! got a personal best today on bench press with free weights! cant wait for tomorrow!


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 27, 2010)

2/27/10
squats 5x5
135,205,255,275,225
leg press 3x8
315,455,405
leg curls 4x12-15
(15)70,(15)90,(12)100,(15)70
seated alternating bicep curl 5x5
70,70,80,70,70
hammer curls 3x8-12
(12)70,(10)90,(12)70

squats went up 20lbs from last week, leg press up 50lbs, everything went up besides bicep curls!

productive day, now if i can only get some decent sleep tonight! weighed 178.6 tonight!


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 28, 2010)

2/28/10
lat pull downs, neutral grip 5x5
140,170,180,160,140
hammer high rows 3x8
130,190,150
db pullovers 3x8-12
(12)45,(12)50,(12)45
arnold press 5x5 (standing)
80,90,90,80,80
side db lat raises 3x8
30,45,30
seated calve raises 3x8-12
(12)100,(12)155,(12)180
cable machine ab crunch (elbows to knees) 3x12
100,130,150

went up in most lifts from last week again. i am really enjoying this new workout, go through it so fast i do not see any need for treadmill cardio!


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 29, 2010)

4/29/10
deadlifts 5x5
205,(1)295/(4)205,255,275,205
good mornings 3x8
65,75,85
seated leg extensions 3x12-15
(12)130,(12)160,(15)100
skull crushers 5x5
65,65,85,75,75
cable push downs 3x8-12
(8)70,(8)60,(12)50

used a different machine for the pushdowns and it was alot more difficult. but felt better! 
and went down a bit in the good mornings cause at 90lbs before i felt i wasnt getting a good stretch down.

good work out none the less! now 3 days of rest!


----------



## nova1970sb (May 3, 2010)

5-3-10

rack pulls 5x5
225,315,365(only got that 3 times),225,225
bent over bb rows 3x8
115,165(only got it 5 times),145
seated rows 3x10-12
(12)140,(10)160,(12)150
bench press 5x5
135,185(twice)155(3times),175,155,135
incline db press 3x8
100,110(only got 7),100
db flyes 3x10-12
(10)60,(12)60,(12)60

i had a couple beers and a couple shots of whiskey last night, first time drinking in about 3 months. i think it took some intensity out of my w/o. that will be the last time that happens, i just dont enjoy getting drunk anymore! went up in everything but db flyes, i was very tired there towards the end. tried getting 405 on rack pulls, but i couldnt even get the bar off the supports, maybe next time!


----------



## nova1970sb (May 4, 2010)

5-4-10 
squats 5x5
185,275,225,225,185
leg press 3x8
425,515,405
leg curls 4x12-15
(12)90,(6)110(6)90,(15)70,(15)80
seated alternating bicep curls 5x5
80,80,80,80,70
hammer curls 3x8-12
(8)75, (4)95(4)90, (8)90

leg press went up 30lbs, squats stayed the same. small increases in weight in the others. good day. i wanted to go up in squats but my back is so sore from the half racks yesterday. maybe next week!


----------



## nova1970sb (May 5, 2010)

5-5-10
so i am very very sore right now, i am going to take today off instead of friday. recovery is boring...................


----------



## nova1970sb (May 6, 2010)

lat pull downs 5x5
170,180,170,160,150
hammer high rows 3x8
150,190,170
db pullovers 3x12
50,50,50
arnold press 5x5
90,90,90,90,80
side db lat raises 3x8
30,40,30
calve raises 3x10
135,180,135
cable machine ab crunch (elbows to knees) 3x12
130,150,160

good day, felt stronger, shorter rest periods. and up to 181.4lbs!


----------



## nova1970sb (May 7, 2010)

5/7/10

deadlifts 5x5 
225,315(2)225(3),275,225,225
good mornings 3x8
75,85,95
seated leg extensions 3x12-15
120(15),160(12),160(12)
skull crushers 5x5
75,85,85,75,65
cable press downs 3x8-12
(12)50,(9)60,(4)70(4)60
bb bicep curl 3x6-8
(8)60,(8)70,(6)85


added bicep curls to this session, i feel like my biceps are staying relatively small to the rest of my body. i think it is the best day to toss it in. if not, any suggestions?


----------



## nova1970sb (May 10, 2010)

5/10/10

rack pulls 5x5
225,315,225,315,225
bent over bb rows 3x8
95,135,155
seated rows 3x10-12
(12)150,(10)170,(12)150
bench press 5x5
135,185,155,185(only got 3 times),155
incline press(used machine for a change today) 3x8
170,200,180
db flyes 3x10-12
(12)60,(12)60,(12)60


great work out today, did all my rack pulls without any assistance from hooks! trying to make my grip a bit stronger. had the best bench press session ive ever had, and got more reps out of my db flyes than last time.

room mate made some enchiladas tonight so now its time for me to gorge!!!


----------



## nova1970sb (May 11, 2010)

squats 5x5
225,275,275,225,225
leg press 3x8
405,525,405
leg curls 4x12-15
100(12),100(12),90(12),70(15)
seated bicep curls 5x5
85(forgot and did 8 of them),85,85,65,65
hammer curls 3x8-12
80(10),80(10),80(8)

then i did some farmers walks with 50lb dumb bells, up and down the hallway 3 times, guessing the hallway is 12-16 yards at my gym

good work out, those farmers walks are tougher than they sound


----------



## Marat (May 12, 2010)

great work, nova


----------



## nova1970sb (May 12, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## nova1970sb (May 12, 2010)

5-12-10

lat pull downs 5x5
150,160,170,160,160
hammer high rows 3x8
150,190,200
db pullovers 3x12
60,50,50
arnold press 5x5
100,100,100,100,100
calve raises 3x8-10
145(10),145(10),145(10)
cable machine ab crunch (elbows to knees) 3x12
130,150,160

good workout, went up in a couple and down a bit in a couple.
went lighter on calves so i could get a full range of motion that i really didnt feel last time.


----------



## nova1970sb (May 13, 2010)

5-13-10
deadlifts 5x5
225,275,275,225,225
good mornings 3x8
85,105,105
seated leg extensions 3x12-15
(12)130,(12)160,(12)160
skull crushers 5x5
75,75,75,75,75
cable press downs 3x8-12
(12)50,(8)70,(10)60
bb curls standing 3x6-8
(8)75,(6)85,(8)75

all in all i felt weak during this work out. i usually use my hooks on deadlifts past 255 but i left them at home and was able to barely grip out those 275 pounders.

i went in hungry, thats probly it.


----------



## nova1970sb (May 17, 2010)

5-17-10
rack pulls 5x5
225,225,275,275,225
bend over bb rows 3x8
95,115,135
seated rows 3x10-12
(12)130, (10)150, (10)140
bench press 5x5
135,155,155,155,155
incline db press 3x8
100,100,100
db flyes 3x10-12
(12)40,(12)60,(12)60

had a good day, no spotter on the bench press so i went lighter, thought i was gonna get stuck under the last one on the last set, but ended up getting it! since late last week though my back has a little tweak in it, feels like it is getting better though.


----------



## nova1970sb (May 18, 2010)

back pain moved into one of my ribs, i think im gonna take the next couple days off


----------



## nova1970sb (May 24, 2010)

ok, back pain is gone and i am well rested! had the wild hair up my ass to go for a run this morning! i was pretty stoked i made it a mile before i had to stop and walk for a bit, went a total of 2 miles though! back to the gym tonight, i've been missing it!


----------



## nova1970sb (May 24, 2010)

slight change to the routine, i felt that half racks were worthless because of deadlifts later on during the week. so i replaced them with romanian deadlifts, and then replaced db flyes with dips.

RDL 5x5
135,135,185,185,235
bent over BB rows 3x8
135,135,135
seated rows 3x10-12
(12)130,(12)140,(10)150
bench press 5x5
135,135,155,155,135
incline db press 3x8
100,130(got cocky with the weight and could only do 4),100
Dips 3x10 (goal)
10, 5, 4

felt like a good work out, missed 3/4 days from last week and its kinda strange how weak i felt.


----------



## nova1970sb (May 25, 2010)

5-25-10

squats 5x5
135,205,205,205,255
leg curls 3x12-15
(12)90,(12)90,(15)90
seated alternating bicep curl (incline) 5x5
60,60,70,60,60
hammer curls 3x8-12
(12)70,(12)70,(8)70
bb finger/wrist curls 3x10
45,65,85


----------



## nova1970sb (May 27, 2010)

5-26
pull ups 5x5
bodyweight, assistedx4 sets
hammer high rows 3x8
130,170,210
db pullovers 3x12
55,55,55(last one only got 10 times)
arnold press 5x5
100,100,100,100,100
side db lat raises 3x8
30,40,30
seated calve raises 3x8-10
(10)100,(10)125,(10)150
cable machine ab crunch (elbows to knees) superset with capt chairs 3x12
90,120,120

good solid feeling workout, i felt like i was pulling quite a bit of weight before on the lat pull downs but doing pull ups now has opened my eyes to how much i suck at that! much room for improvement, give me a few weeks!


----------



## nova1970sb (May 27, 2010)

5-27-10
deadlifts 5x5
225,225,275,225,205
good mornings 3x8
70,70,75
seated leg extensions 3x12
130,160,160
skull crushers 5x5
50,65,85,65,65
cable press downs 3x10-12
(12)55,(10)70,(12)70
BB bicep curl (standing)
(8)75,(8)75,(3)95

good work out today, for some reason i was just a fountain of sweat the whole time, even though i went down a bit in weight through just about all the lifts. body is very sore from the previous days this week, now i get to look forward to my vacation to phoenix this weekend! drinking margaritas by the pool!


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 1, 2010)

6-1-10

today was tough, i am dealing with some pretty bad emotions, and havent eaten in 27 hours, but here we go.

RDL 5x5
135,185,185,235,235
b/o rows 3x8
130,115,115
seated rows 3x10-12
130(12),140(11),140(10)
bench press 5x5
135,135,135,135,155
incline db press 3x8
100,100,100
dips 3x failure
8,6,5 (reps)


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 24, 2010)

started a new job and havent had time to post here, i am still up and at it! should be time to change the routine here soon though


----------

